# The Wife Is Annoyed With Me Again



## Buffalo21 (Aug 19, 2020)

I was in the yard,  yesterday afternoon, I had a pad, a calculator and a tape measure, doing some drawings and some calculations. She asked me what I was doing, I told her, I was working on calculating square footage, water volume and the required amount of alligators ( dragons are just too expensive, especially this time of year), necessary for the moat I was planning in the yard, surrounding the house, along with proper placement, for the to be required drawbridge assembly. I told her that once that was done, the placement of the main tower building (you have to have an elevated place to pour the boiling oil from). She looked at me, made some questionable remarks about, my education, my parents marital status at my birth and called me a few other choice names, then went back into the house. When I went into the house later, the air was a bit frosty and it had absolutely nothing to do with the air conditioning thermostat setting, really was not any warmer this morning, before I left for work. Alas, marriage is what it is.

On a better note the roofers will be here Monday.


----------



## benmychree (Aug 19, 2020)

I thought that you were perhaps measuring up for the new shop building ----


----------



## kb58 (Aug 19, 2020)

Well you could have used, "It's technical, you wouldn't understand", and had the same air conditioning problem...

Probably should have finished your diatribe with what you were actually doing...


----------



## benmychree (Aug 19, 2020)

kb58 said:


> Well you could have used, "It's technical, you wouldn't understand", and had the same air conditioning problem...
> 
> Probably should have finished your diatribe with what you were actually doing...


What fun would that have been?


----------



## AGCB97 (Aug 19, 2020)

benmychree said:


> I thought that you were perhaps measuring up for the new shop building ----



That was my 1st thought not more than a few words into reading your post


----------



## Winegrower (Aug 19, 2020)

A shop building with a moat makes plenty sense to me.  I give it a thumbs up.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Aug 19, 2020)

Winegrower said:


> A shop building with a moat makes plenty sense to me.  I give it a thumbs up.



A shop building with a moat especially after he pleased his wife so much. I know I would need a safe place for a few days.

Women don't have any sense of humor.


----------



## Manual Mac (Aug 19, 2020)

As Rumpole said, “She who must be obeyed”.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 20, 2020)

A nice dinner and a shoulder rub should fix that up....

Don't take her for granted, you asked her to be part of your life for a reason.

John


----------



## kb58 (Aug 20, 2020)

While I realize that this thread is for humor, be wary of hanging around any group of people who complain about the same things. It all turns into a narcissistic echo chamber where someone complains, and everyone else piles on with "exactly!" It's why I don't hang around divorced people, as they always end up complaining about their ex, someone who, once upon a time, they had feelings for.


----------



## MikeWi (Aug 20, 2020)

kb58 said:


> someone who, once upon a time, they had feelings for.


But then we got better.


----------



## gr8legs (Aug 20, 2020)

My spouse and I have been together 45+ years so far with a couple of years off for good behavior (separated). 

My best pal, confidant, helpmate and a general all around treasure,

And yet we still occasionally give each other the stink eye. 

Thought we'd kill each other with 'shelter in place' but it has been a wonderful time of 'together'.

Stu

Never go to bed mad. Stay up and fight. – Phyllis Diller


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 20, 2020)

I work at a courthouse now. While there are plenty of reasons for people to split I can’t help but wonder if most folks put as much effort into staying together as it takes to get divorced maybe they could work out their differences.

Circumstances have worked out that my wife and I are living in different states now but we still make time for each other every day and look forward to the times we can be together.

John


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 20, 2020)

i always thought it should be difficult to marry 
you may just appreciate the marriage more if you had to work to get it, or so it would seem.

i can appreciate the humor in @Buffalo21 's tale.
i'm still laughing while i write this~

i always said....
if you can't mess with those you love, they have thin skin!


----------



## Papa Charlie (Aug 20, 2020)

As much as I may joke about the wife, we have been married for 36 years. She is my best friend, my companion, the best part of me. Besides, she puts up with me, don't know if anyone would put up with either of us at this stage of the game.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Aug 20, 2020)

wait - annoying your wife can save you money on AC bills?! That sounds like a winner in Tx right now


----------



## Buffalo21 (Aug 21, 2020)

The wife’s birthday was Wednesday, the flowers arrived around dinner time, she was slightly warmer and things are getting back to normal (normal for us) and I’m at least not on the sh*t list.

Damn, I want a moat................


----------



## Splat (Aug 21, 2020)

My wife and I were happy for 20 years.




Then we met.


----------

